# Mini Rex Chinchillas



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (Apr 13, 2011)

I am really wanting to breed and show Mini Rex Chinchillas...

But can anyone tell me how the colour came about, like what two colours made the chinchilla?

I do have two chinchillas and I have heard the best way of breeding the colour is to breed Chinchilla to chinchilla.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2011)

You can breed Chin's to Chins. And Chins to Blacks and Brokens.. I also heard that breeding Chin's are hard you will get alot of culls (Meaning a lot of mismarks babies).



i also have a pair of Chin's. I also breed my buck to a black doe and have a broken doe also.. And I have heard that they are hard to get the right color..


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 13, 2011)

**CHINCHILLA-These are Agouti colored rabbits that lack the orange or red band on the hair shaft. Chinchilla to Chinchilla is best, however, they could be bred to Blacks or less desirably to blue. Do not breed them to Castor, Lynx, Opal or Red, as traces of the orange color will remain for generations. They should also never be bred to any shaded rabbits such as a Himalayan.

http://mr-colors.tripod.com/


----------



## SNM (Apr 13, 2011)

The whole agouti groups is just tricky. I would talk to a known breeder who has been working with them. OR you could experiment if you have the time.

I talked to a breeder who has been raising reds for 2 decades . She helped me alot. They know all the tricks and genetics


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... I didn't know much about breeding for showing and colours.. and I bred my Broken Opal buck with my Chin doe. and I seem to come out with some lovely broken colours. But now I know not to breed opals to chin, it wont happen again.

What I want to know is how do you know which rabbit will produce these many colours etc..


----------



## SNM (Apr 14, 2011)

I could go on for days about genetics. Now your lines and which rabbit throws which colors. Look at your pedigress about educated guesses

EX. Black X Black= A good chance of black, but if both the sire and the dam have a recessive blue or chocolate gene you may have those colors pop out in the litters


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (Apr 14, 2011)

SNM wrote:


> I could go on for days about genetics. Now your lines and which rabbit throws which colors. Look at your pedigress about educated guesses
> 
> EX. Black X Black= A good chance of black, but if both the sire and the dam have a recessive blue or chocolate gene you may have those colors pop out in the litters



Thanks


----------

